# WTF - Six-year-old rape victim ordered to wed rapist's 8-year-old son



## Desmond (Sep 6, 2013)

WTF did I just read? What sort of a punishment is that?



> JAIPUR: A caste council in Rajasthan has ordered the parents of a six-year-old rape victim to get her married to the eight-year-old son of the man accused of the rape, police said on Thursday.
> 
> The incident occurred at Keshavpura in Kota, 250 km from Jaipur.
> 
> ...



Source : *timesofindia.indiatimes.com/city/j...pists-8-year-old-son/articleshow/22330723.cms


----------



## kartikoli (Sep 6, 2013)

WTF i cant believe that man had guts to rape a kid again ... he should be stoned to death or beheaded in full public view


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 6, 2013)

Yeah read that yesterday and couldn't believe they didn't even bothered to approach court. They think marrying off a girl will solve the problem (as in their term marrying off a girl who has been raped is the biggest concern to them other than anything).

Anyway take a look at 'Juvenile' child rapist and killer threatens victim’s sister after release

It's high time, our Juvenile definition should be changed. They do crime like adults and is treated like a child.

Juvenile thing should only be allowed for theft only and may include murder in some cases depending on the case itself. But this type of rape, molestation etc cases they should not be treated as a juvenile.


----------



## root.king (Sep 6, 2013)

is that our nation becoming homicides country


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 6, 2013)

The whole problem lies in the justice system. Few days ago I was reading an article that says in other countries people fears law and the punishment given to them. A man values his life and money most and as long as you don't fine them or hang them till death he won't fear anything. I kinda believe this.

There are many peoples out there, who believes, I'd be in jail for 3 years or 5 years and again go and do that. They are not from that family background who thinks about jobs and all, so 3 years prison to mafia, goons and all doesn't matter at all as they have no fear to loose respect, job and all.

As long as you don't put some harsh punishment nothing is going to change. And if you put some harsh punishment, Human Rights people are roaming everywhere. IDK what does those Human Rights people have to say about the rights of that girl and her life.


----------



## ashs1 (Sep 6, 2013)

What a sick man.. Time to Implement Harsher sentences( read : death sentence ) for such gruesome cases :/


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Sep 6, 2013)

kartikoli said:


> WTF i cant believe that man had guts to rape a kid again ... he should be stoned to death or beheaded in full public view



Its because of the joke(cant find proper words) panchayat, they want the girl to be sent to the rapists house by marriying to his son?!!
I am so horrified thinking about what she would have to face everyday for the rest of her life... he got the guts coz of the panchayat.. they should be burned alive along with the rapist.... Live on national television...



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Yeah read that yesterday and couldn't believe they didn't even bothered to approach court. They think marrying off a girl will solve the problem (as in their term marrying off a girl who has been raped is the biggest concern to them other than anything).
> 
> Anyway take a look at 'Juvenile' child rapist and killer threatens victim’s sister after release
> 
> ...



The children now days are much different from children 20 years back. 20 years ago they didnt have tv or internet or exposure to movies. Nowadays kids grow up fast coz they get trained in everything fast track... the things prvious generation had to work years to learn are being explained to children in 1 hour programs.
We didnt know what sex was till 8th, 9th or 10 grades. Now a 7 year old kid knows what it is.
The juvenile clause was kept to protect crimes commited out of innocence... but what if the innocence is being lost much before the age of 18.
This should change...


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 6, 2013)

This country is again heading towards the medieval ages people...


----------



## Desmond (Sep 7, 2013)

*images.wikia.com/brutallegend/images/8/8c/You_Don%27t_Say.jpg


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 7, 2013)

This juvenile laws needs to be changed with immidiate effect. Atleast a juvenile is attached to most of the rape cases recently. They can't get away like that. Because after staying 3 Years in Remand Home, they will do same when they go out.

As said above, these crimes are not done out of their innocence. So no point in showing any mercy to them specially in rape / sexual assault cases


----------



## Desmond (Sep 7, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> This juvenile laws needs to be changed with immidiate effect. Atleast a juvenile is attached to most of the rape cases recently. They can't get away like that. Because after staying 3 Years in Remand Home, they will do same when they go out.
> 
> As said above, these crimes are not done out of their innocence. So no point in showing any mercy to them specially in rape / sexual assault cases



Yeah.

But in this case, the rapist is a 40 year old man. And the panchayat wants the victim to marry the rapists 8 year old son. Where is the logic in that? WHAT WERE THEY SMOKING?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 7, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Yeah.
> 
> But in this case, the rapist is a 40 year old man. And the panchayat wants the victim to marry the rapists 8 year old son. Where is the logic in that? WHAT WERE THEY SMOKING?



Yeah I know, just said that not related to this case but  'Juvenile' child rapist and killer threatens victim’s sister after release


----------



## Skyh3ck (Sep 7, 2013)

chop his di**, get him f**ked by dogs, make him to east human shi*, 

oh my god what is happening to me, how can the villagers even allow this to happen, dont they all have kids, the man should be killed instantly and also the stupid panchayat, what police is doing


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 7, 2013)

This story is so embarrasing and popular, it made it's way to the Phillip Defranco show (sxephil)..
Dollar Rates trashed, Rape cases everywhere.. India is probably one of the worst country to live in.. right now (ofcourse, after syria)


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 7, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> This story is so embarrasing and popular, it made it's way to the Phillip Defranco show (sxephil)..
> Dollar Rates trashed, Rape cases everywhere.. *India is probably one of the worst country to live in.. right now (ofcourse, after syria)*



Dude.Srsly?


BTW this Panchayat system should be banned.
Most of "Panchayat" judgement is sh!t.


----------



## .jRay. (Sep 7, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Dude.Srsly?
> 
> 
> BTW this Panchayat system should be banned.
> Most of "Panchayat" judgement is sh!t.



Yeah, panchayats put religion/tradition before justice. Highly biased and sarpanch's are narrow minded hypocrites


----------



## Desmond (Sep 7, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> This story is so embarrasing and popular, it made it's way to the Phillip Defranco show (sxephil)..
> Dollar Rates trashed, Rape cases everywhere.. India is probably one of the worst country to live in.. right now (ofcourse, after syria)



Is there a video of this? Please give a link if possible.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 8, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Dude.Srsly?
> 
> 
> BTW this Panchayat system should be banned.
> Most of "Panchayat" judgement is sh!t.


well i overreacted, :/ but why the F**k is this kind of medieval trash still going on here ?
Here's the link to the PDS.. The rape case part is in the middle

I was so disgusted, I never finished  the video.. Im ashamed of being an indian when these things happen


----------



## Desmond (Sep 8, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> I was so disgusted, I never finished  the video.. Im ashamed of being an indian when these things happen



There is no shame in being Indian but I am ashamed to share the same species as these people.


----------

